# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  mother in arabic

## SofiaGomes

hello! 
can you say me who we write "mother" in arabic alphabet please? 
best regards,

----------


## GanGsTer Girl

> hello! 
> can you say me who we write "mother" in arabic alphabet please? 
> best regards,

 Hello, 
Mother in Arabic : أم

----------


## MoZeS

its so easy, right!?

----------


## Rtyom

Easy for you, right?!  ::

----------


## MoZeS

lol of course! 
but i mean, easy fopr you, right?   ::

----------

